# Breaking News ! Raptors Sign Loren Woods



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Sources have confirmed that Loren Woods will sign a two year non-minimum contract on Thursday with the Toronto Raptors. 

Woods is a 26 year old, 7-2 Center from Arizona and is entering his fourth season in the NBA after spending two years with Minnesota and one with Miami last season. 

Woods had an excellent summer with the Charlotte Bobcats summer league team and is expected to compete for the starting job in training camp next to recent lottery pick Rafael Araujo

I'm not sure about this one he's young (26yrs old) he's just two yrs older than Araujo  . *

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap.php#1091591647


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes been an underachiever since he got drafted. I cheered for him the whole time he was in Arizona, where he was dominant to say the least. 

I realy hope he gets the burn for the Raptors to improve and show what he can do.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah i hope he can blow this season at lest to be a decent Center he has the size and he's younger


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

BTW he's a great shotblocker


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I sense some JP Ricciaridism.

Veteran presence? I hope this is not what Babs meant.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

If he gives 100%, why not. He's a talented, but effortless player.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Loren Woods = Mengke Bateer = Jerome Moiso

The Raptors like to sign big men who are around 25 years old and who have already proved that they will never do anything in the league.

He's cheap, so I guess it doesn't hurt, but if he gets playing time, that's a bad thing.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:mob: 

This guy is awesome. He is pure effort and was impressive during the summer league. Almost a Keon Clark with a little less talent.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I am pretty happy about this... We have a big man that is more mobile then bateer...and a above average shot blocker...can take up some major space in the middle... can give you some blocks... a bit better inside presence..can defend big men..and can give you all of his fouls... might be able to give us 5-10 good minutes a game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If we go by what he did in the summer league then this is a great signing, he was awesome in those games. I think this is a smart signing am looking forward to what he brings to the table


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not bad at all, another mobile big man. Yes, he's a scrub but he's cheap and can play a few minutes for us. I just like that we're putting together some athletic big men in Sow, Woods, and Moiso.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Loren Woods stats in the summer leagues goes something like this...

in 25 mins of play he averages 10ppg/9.5rpg, goes along with 3 blocks per game. i say pretty good for 25mins of play.. :yes:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i havent seen enough of him to critize him. But if it is just to take some minutes while Araujo rests then it is ok with me


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wouldnt even mind him starting over Hoffa, problem is he does look rail thin tho


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> :mob:
> 
> This guy is awesome. He is pure effort and was impressive during the summer league. Almost a Keon Clark with a little less talent.


you best be joking. If this guy played hard with his talent level and size he could be one of the best players in the league. He was projected as #1 pick in draft. But he just doesn't seem to try.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> you best be joking. If this guy played hard with his talent level and size he could be one of the best players in the league. He was projected as #1 pick in draft. But he just doesn't seem to try.


Yeah, he doesn't give enough effort. Reviews I read of the RMR were that he should've been totally dominating, but he never tried very hard. Stats look impressive, but just about all (if not all, can't remember) reports said otherwise.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I dunno what you guys are talking about.

Loren Woods was drafted 46th overall.

He runs well for a big, but has average quicks.

He is naturally very skinny, and has bulked up to get 260 pounds on his 7-2 frame. He is not strong.

He is very long, but is an AVERAGE shot blocker. E.G. last year, in 13.3mpg he had 0.50 bpg. Steven Hunter, in 13.4mpg, had 1.24bpg. Lasagna Diop, in 13.0, had 0.91.

People have questioned his effort, but others think what you are seeing is confusion, not laziness.

PLUSES- he has a decent jumper with some range on it. When you are 7-2 and can hit an 18-footer, you can get that shot off.

He is a pretty decent rebounder- and with Miami, showed a real tenacity on the offensive glass. The Raps desperately need rebounding.

Woods is a legitimate NBA bench center. He has a great opportunity to become a 20mpg player on the Raps roster. But he could just as easily remain a 13mpg player.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If anyone was expecting a better signing then they were only fooling themselves.

This is the type of player we can afford to sign and who actually wants to play for us.

I thought Babs would at least get a thicker body player to fight for position in the paint. 

Moiso has a stronger body than Loren Woods and is a more explosive leaper. I hope Moiso gets a fair shot at PT with the club. Don't see why we need to duplicate Moiso with this move.

Does this move indicate that we will not be making a play for another big via trade? It might.

Araujo, Bosh, Woods, Moiso, Bonner, Marshall would be 6 bigs. Only 4 will play.

Alvin and MoP take all the back up minutes at the perimeter.

I still see no plan for the future. Looks like a win now attitude, just like GG.

Another year of Murray, MasonJr, and Moiso riding the pine will drive me nuts. Just like watching Blount and Arch and MoP and Glover play ahead of them last year did. Made no sense then, doesn't now.

Amazing that Woods would even sign here after watching what Murray and Moiso have gone through.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If Woods can play with in a system, then we are already way ahead of having Moiso play. Moiso was lost all the time out there, yes he had a few nice games but not on a regular basis. Woods is used to playing off of the bench, this gives him the oportunity to continue that role with increasd minutes. I look forward to him and Bosh running the break, catching a lob from Raefer!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

He barely got any time playing with the Heat last year. If u cant get minutes playing behind Brian Grant, and later Wang Zhi Zhi, there is a problem. He started a couple games at the beginning of the year, and just did terrible. He has trouble catching the ball, and finishing around the hoop. Sometimes he just doesnt want to dunk the ball, and tries these little layups which he misses. Hes a good shotblocker, but is really skinny and really weak, which makes him not a good rebounder for his size. He will give u around 10 mins a night, which is all u want i guess


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

This signing would appear to fit in the 'we need an NBA big, but we can't get or afford a good one, so we'll go out and find a completely mediocre one'. So we end up with a roster of completely mediocre guys. It looks like Steven Hunter is going to be waived, I might have waited to see if we could have got him, he could be considered an upgrade to Loren Woods.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Career numbers (Moiso is 1 year older with 1 more year of NBA experience)

JM 125 games, 10mpg, 3/3/0.5

LW 135 games, 10mpg, 2.3/2.6/0.49

That is an upgrade? 

So Loren was given much more opportunity to play over 1 less season than Jerome.

Both players have underachieved on their potential.

Moiso deserves a chance. KO hated him and never gave him consistent minutes. Even when Moiso was forced to play several games in a row and started to really shine KO took the first opportunity he could to shut him down. It was pathetic.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Don't make any mistake about it, this is roster filler. Maybe this guy will give you a quarter a game or so when players get in foul trouble, but he's not going to add any wins or losses to your final record.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't like what I've seen from Moiso, but I still agree with his boosters.

He is a great athlete.

I think he needs a clearly defined ROLE, with clearly defined EXPECTATIONS.

If I was Sam Mitchell, I would be inclined to try the following:

Dear Jerome:

1. Rebound like a madman, at both ends of the court. You are really good at it.
2. DO NOT TRY TO CREATE YOUR OWN SHOT. We have Vince, CB4 and Jalen to score.
3. Play tight D on the man you are covering. Leave him only at the last second to block a dunk/lay-up. 
4. In case you are unsure about #3, it means DO NOT GO RUNNING ALL OVER THE FLOOR PLAYING HELP AND TRYING TO BLOCK JUMPSHOTS!
5. Run the floor like a madman. Lets see you beat everyone, every trip up and down the floor. You are really fast.
6. Pass the ball. You are really good at it. Try faking a move to the basket, or faking a shot, and then passing.
7. Cut to the hoop without the ball. Over and over and over again. We have guys who can get you the ball inside. Just as importantly, you will create seams for drivers to follow.
8. Set a pci, and then fly to the hoop. The way bigs chase the ball on pick & roll these days, you will be open every time.
9. Try to score 2 baskets every game on put-backs.
10. Don't take jumpers outside 13 feet. That is not your job. We have lots of players who are really good shooters. Let them do their job.

You know, it just might work.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Great signing. 

There will be games where he will not get any playing time against teams with small centers. But in games against Houston, Miami, Cleveland, teams that have legit 7 foot dominating centers, he will play alot.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I dunno what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Loren Woods was drafted 46th overall.


Maybe I'm blind, but nobody ever said differently. KeonBackingTO said he was _projected_ at #1 (more like top 3), which was true, until he went back for his senior year and didn't dominate. That turned a lot of scouts off. His work ethic.



> People have questioned his effort, but others think what you are seeing is confusion, not laziness.


When you have a poor work ethic both on the floor and off the floor, that, in my book, is lazy. He's been like that his entire college and pro career, just more so his senior year and his second year in Minny.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Maybe it's just me, but Woods seems like a legit 7'footer (in terms of height) for Hoffa to beat the s out of in practice. You would not want him to do that to Bosh. Moiso is a push-over. He is going to have to due a 180 in terms of attitude to get any PT.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wondering where is the source?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Dont get me wrong i think real Gm usually dont put out too much B.S but i need more 

If it is true, i think woods would be great for the system, bosh and woods running in transition is crazy, woods is concidered one of the fastest big men in the league and is 7'2. He was a bullet in summer league and we know bosh can run. This is a solid pickup with what we have, if u expected more than i'm sorry it wasn't happening, however this is a smart board for the most part with knowledgable and intelligent posters. I can guarantee that the retards and tsn or sportsnet will say... oh, we should have gotten dampier.:upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Aww what happend to that Lithuanian superstar who has been tearing it up in the Russian League? Wasn't he suppose to be our next center?










:laugh:


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> 
> 
> If this guy played hard with his talent level and size he could be one of the best players in the league. He was projected as #1 pick in draft. But he just doesn't seem to try.


Carter and Woods will both have something alike then.:grinning: 

Besides that I like the signing we get a legit 7 footer who is still young enough to develop and who can rebound and shot block for us and who is affordable.. very nice Mr. Babcock.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

not bad signing we neaqded someone big and there was not many marginal centers out there so not a bad move.

Arajau is a big man not very mobile so i guess they wanted somone fast and big which ruled out Traylor and Mihm.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Scrub!

Oh well. This gives Moiso more incentive to play hard. When he is focused and in game shape, Moiso still has skills.

Somehow we need to get more out of Jerome. Hopefully English, who was so important to the development of Samuel Dalembert, can squeeze some more of that potential out of the Frenchman.


Loren Woods... another name in a cavalcade of scrub centres that have played for Toronto in the last three years.

I almost would've been more comfortable keeping Archibald. He is the worst offensive player in the league, but at least he gives you skilled, tough positional interior defence minus the shotblocking and rebounding.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Loren Woods... another name in a cavalcade of scrub centres that have played for Toronto in the last three years.


I take it you probably havent seen this guy play, he isnt as bad as you think he is. He is definitely better than Archibald and I am pretty sure he is better than Moiso. Good rebounder, good shot blocker, occasionally knocks down the 3, good range.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Loren Woods still plays basketball ? Hell I thought he was banned from ever playing the game again, because he was a soft, 7'2" -----, that didn't know how to compete. [strike]Seems like a perfect fit for the Raps.

Too bad that in a couple more years, Bosh will walk away from this pathetic organization.[/strike]

please do not mask curses and do not taunt or bait fans of a team. unless you are willing to put together a valid argument behind your opinions, keep it to yourself. this kind of posting will only lead to flame wars. thanks. speedy.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> Loren Woods still plays basketball ? Hell I thought he was banned from ever playing the game again, because he was a soft, 7'2" P***Y, that didn't know how to compete. Seems like a perfect fit for the Raps.
> 
> Too bad that in a couple more years, Bosh will walk away from this pathetic organization.


You take your medication today WXHOOPS? You feelin alright?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Good rebounder, good shot blocker, occasionally knocks down the 3, good range.


????
he didnt even attempt a 3 last year, and he has a 40% career fg%. Horrible for a center. He is not a good rebounder, and has terrible hands. He cant catch jack that is thrown to him. He will ride your bench, play like 10-15 minutes a game. If he plays any more than that, thats not a good sign for the rest of your team

you are all saying the same things about him that we said last year. 

"He is young. Needs oppurtunity. Could be good defensively. If it wasnt for injuries he coulda been lottery"

We gave him some oppurtunities last year, including some starts, and by the end of the year he had gotten suspended by Van Gundy once and was riding the bench. We even had untra scrub Wang Zhi Zhi get more pt than him by the end of the year.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> Loren Woods still plays basketball ? Hell I thought he was banned from ever playing the game again, because he was a soft, 7'2" -----, that didn't know how to compete. [strike]Seems like a perfect fit for the Raps.
> 
> Too bad that in a couple more years, Bosh will walk away from this pathetic organization.[/strike]
> ...


OK Speedy... Here is my point. He has done nothing in the NBA, absolutely nothing. That is my point. As far as Bosh leaving... if you can't figure that out, you've got some serious problems. He will be coveted as a FA, and will have the opportunity to make some serious cash and win elsewhere. Why would he want to stay with a losing organization like Toronto, who won't even trade Vince Carter ?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> OK Speedy... Here is my point. He has done nothing in the NBA, absolutely nothing. That is my point. As far as Bosh leaving... if you can't figure that out, you've got some serious problems. He will be coveted as a FA, and will have the opportunity to make some serious cash and win elsewhere. Why would he want to stay with a losing organization like Toronto, who won't even trade Vince Carter ?


Woods? I agree. As John would say, "True scrub here!" I have no faith in Woods.

As for Bosh leaving, that really is unrelated to this thread.

Anyways, though, that's four years into the future. There are only three players on our whole team who have been with the Raps for four years.

That is a very long time in the NBA. If you want to be paranoid about the future, you can be. But people said the same thing when Carter was a free agent, and look what happened there. One thing talks--money, and we can offer more than anyone else. Plus, from what we've seen so far, Bosh is a character guy, and if he grows roots in this city and builds good relationships with people in and around the franchise, I think he is has a better chance of staying than leaving.

What, me worry?


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Woods? I agree. As John would say, "True scrub here!" I have no faith in Woods.
> ...


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

how does charlotte let him go? I mean I know hes nothing special but hes a big guy and Charlotte could use him more than just about anyone. O well


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

great our prayers have been answered 

well at least it's a step forward, at least this guy has potential, if he gets the chance to play. He'll get his chance to shine here.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Charlotte Bobcats actually have TONS of big guys on their roster.

I thought we might eventually pick up one via trade.

Off the top of my head, they have:

Okafor
Jamal Sampson
Primo Brezec
Pedrag Drobnjak
Jahidid White
Melvin Ely


Pretty impressive front line.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Hes been an underachiever since he got drafted. I cheered for him the whole time he was in Arizona, where he was dominant to say the least.
> 
> I realy hope he gets the burn for the Raptors to improve and show what he can do.


yeah - me too. He was so long in college it was like he finger rolled over the opposition. I thought he was going to be a player but who knows big men always seem to take longer. Except bosh.

Very good shot blocker - good pick up 26 yr/old big man with dramatic improvement in his FGP 3 yrs running.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

your right lucky777s, thanks for clearin it up. I had forgotten about the Eli trade.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Charlotte Bobcats actually have TONS of big guys on their roster.
> 
> I thought we might eventually pick up one via trade.
> ...


Brandon Hunter, Theron Smith ('tweener)


----------



## Denni-S (Nov 20, 2003)

*Did this happen yet?*

Did we sign Lorren Woods yet?


----------

